# How To Deal With Rakhi(and Other Pagan Rituals)



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 4, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Like birds,Plants and Animal the Festival do have 'caste' in hindusm ie Rakhi(for Brahmins),Dashraha for Kshtriyas) and Dewali (for Vaishyas and Sudras)

Das has no real sister.Das was hindu and rest of his family is still hindu. Before becoming Sikh Das use to get Rakhi tied from his 'god' sisters who sometime non hindus too like muslim and Sikh.
 But after coming to Sikhism das thinks it is not good to get it tied from non hindu sisters as Das himself is not a Hindu by now. But if his hindu sisters feel assured by tying him a thread Das finds no objection.So das do let them tie Rakhi on his wrist. 

Like birds,Plants and Animal the Festival do have 'caste' in hindusm ie Rakhi(for Brahmins),Dashraha for Kshtriyas) and Dewali (for Vaishyas and Sudras)
Recently Das got a call stating that is you cantinue to tie Rakhi ,You will die. This was more in India ie Gujrat state and Haryana.Das intentionally did not remove the Rakhi so let the world see that Rakhi tieing or Bad omen do no and can not kill the Sikhs.

but Das has an other objection.often hindu and 'sikh' ladys tie Rakhi on the stool(Manji Sahib) of Adi Guru Darbar or to the railings. Likwise during lohri Rewari or peanut are served in Gurudwaras so likewise on saturday Black Gram(some thing to do with shani god) are served. During Shradh das sees even some people call Bhai Sahib or Granth Ji for having food in thier home(to appease thier ancestor) .Worse is the fact that sometime roti(indian Bread) with Urad Dal(Black lintils) and lamp made up of wheat flour is left in Gurudwara Complex. The Granthi too are helples till the extent that once from Gurudwara only Das learnt that pepul(ficus) tree gives oxygen in night also so das wanted to plant it in Gurudwara Complex. But Sevadars refused as they say soon Sangat will start to worship peepul too here.

Das wants to get Gurbani verses From Sangat which oppose such rituals. Kindly help.


----------

